# Sheepshead: 1/28/2012



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted a report. I haven't done much fishing lately but finally finished my Masters degree in biology (YAY!!!) so now I'll have a bit more time to get back in the game. My girlfriend has been bugging my like crazy to take her fishing for a while and finally got the chance to go in some decent weather. After loosing a few dozen fiddlers we managed to get a couple sheepies in the yaks for dinner. And thanks to Taylor (PBTH) for loaning his yak to us while he was stuck studying.














































See ya'll out there!
Alex


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice job alex! You sure got some keepers!


----------



## funkycol77 (Dec 30, 2011)

about what depth do sheeps normally hit?


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

funkycol77 said:


> about what depth do sheeps normally hit?


Any depth so long as there's structure. They can be a bit spooky in really shallow water sometimes. If you can see them, they've already seen you. If you can't see them, they probably (usually but not always...) won't spook.

Alex


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Those buggers sure can be bait stealers! Congrats on the degree!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice set of photos. The sheepshead were good sized.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice Alex! Good catching with you yesterday, gotta edit this video now.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the degree Alex. Niche sheepies.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alex what kayak do you use? If my knee doesn't get better Ill be paddling again. I don't mind paddling, at times I prefer it, but I don't know which kayak to look into. I hold your opinion on kayak fishing highly . what do you recommend?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Very Nice catch!!!! and congrats on the degree.. very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

nice sheepshead, good catch


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice pics - any hints on where to pick up some fiddler crabs?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



gatoryak said:


> Nice pics - any hints on where to pick up some fiddler crabs?


Hot spots has them unless you want to catch them yourself. I am to lazy I just buy them. One of the great things about kayak fishing no gas more money for bait and tackle!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Alex what kayak do you use? If my knee doesn't get better Ill be paddling again. I don't mind paddling, at times I prefer it, but I don't know which kayak to look into. I hold your opinion on kayak fishing highly . what do you recommend?


It's the ocean kayak prowler trident 13ft. I like it a lot, it's surprisingly balanced between speed, maneuverability, and stability. However, I'm thinking of upgrading in a year or so (assuming I have a decent job by then) to one of the new ocean kayak trident ultra's. Probably the 4.3 (14ft long, 55lbs) and I'll get a rudder for it.

Honestly though, there are A LOT of nice paddling yaks out there so don't get set on one yet. If I remember correctly, Pensacola Kayak and Sail is going to be having a demo day in March (I think...). I plan on demoing the ultra 4.7 for sure and if they get a 4.3 in, I'll hop in that one too.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I owned an older ocean kayak trident 13 . I really liked it ill probly end up in one of them again. Ill check out that ultra see what its all about.
Thanks for responding


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Helll yaaaaa


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I owned an older ocean kayak trident 13 . I really liked it ill probly end up in one of them again. Ill check out that ultra see what its all about.
> Thanks for responding


Just keep what you've got , I'm sure some of your non-peddling buddies 
wouldn't mind letting you swap for a day :whistling:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol good point


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Go Argos! Congrats on the degree and a girlfriend that likes to fish too! You got it made. As always, great pics and fishing report.


----------

